# Navarre Pier Opening? Did it open to the public today?



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

It was supposed to open but wondering if it did?

Thx,
Stressless


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Opened on time. First fish was a bull redfish off the end. 










First King mackerel, caught on a Yozuri lure


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Rats Nest.

My wife & I went out to the pier today about 12:00.Saw a nice Bull Red & a couple of King Mackeral caught within 30min. or so.. Many fishers were present today at The Nest. Saw many nice custom built pier carts today also. Some carts had everything but an electric motor on it.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

stay up with things here: NavarrePier.com – Navarre Beach Fishing Pier


----------

